# Birthday Mugs!!



## jeff (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are mockups of is our 6th anniversary logo (by [profile]PrinterTom[/profile]) on the coffee mugs we'll be sending to those who donate $50 during the IAP Birthday Bash in February. These are limited edition mugs and will only be available as donation premiums during the bash.

To help me figure out how many of each to order, which would you prefer? If you don't plan to donate, please don't vote! If you want one of each for a $100 donation, select both checkboxes when you vote.

The mugs are identical in color, but the photos seem a bit different to me. Mug A is 14 ounces. Mug B is 16 ounces. These are from the same small company we used last year. They are handmade in the US. The logo is an applied ceramic piece, it's not printed.

*
MUG A - 14 ounces*



*MUG B - 16 ounces*


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, I'd get both. But have you tried to drink from the shape in the first one? Looks like it could be a 'dribbler':biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 16, 2009)

I would go for mug B.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 16, 2009)

B for me


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 16, 2009)

"B"


----------



## bitshird (Dec 16, 2009)

I hit A but then really took a look, Skip is right, I'd wear more than I'd drink so can I change my vote to B


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Another for B.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 16, 2009)

B for me!


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm for 'B' too.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Me and the wife would each be in for one. She is just to lazy to log in right now, lol.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 16, 2009)

Why not, B for me too!


----------



## penhead (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in for choice 'B'


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 16, 2009)

What .. like you've never dribbled all over yourself before?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 16, 2009)

Since my choice is not an option, I'll go with " B "
I guess it can hold 30 shots of espresso in it and I'm good to turn all day & nite


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 16, 2009)

My vote's for B.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 16, 2009)

I voted for "A" the one from last year looks like "B". But at my age I can dribble out of any cup or glass. Wine, Pepsi, Coffee, doesn't matter I will dribble. Hell I would probably dribble with a funnel


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like the B mug.


----------



## David M (Dec 17, 2009)

b also .....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 17, 2009)

"B" is my vote.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 17, 2009)

As long as I have the cash, B would be my choice.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 17, 2009)

Would be cool if the new mugs were in a deep red, then we would have red, white and blue:biggrin:


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey, I'd get both. But have you tried to drink from the shape in the first one? Looks like it could be a 'dribbler':biggrin:



Skippy, you're forgetting - I've seen you dribble before (especially after that pretty girl walked passed).:biggrin::bulgy-eyes:

My vote is for 'B'.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll go for "B"


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 17, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Hey, I'd get both. But have you tried to drink from the shape in the first one? Looks like it could be a 'dribbler':biggrin:



Cup A is for the ladies Steve.


----------



## BruceK (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd be in for cup B


----------



## mick (Dec 17, 2009)

B here also....I'm sorry but A is Mugly! :biggrin:


----------



## Hegwoody (Dec 17, 2009)

"B" here


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I get a "B" mug with the logo from the "A". The shapes look like they would complement each other. :foot-in-mouth:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 17, 2009)

I was just thinking of my "donation" to coincide shortly after Christmas/New Years. Now to get a mug offer at the same time! GREAT! :biggrin: :good:


----------



## penhead (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Jeff, can you do my paycheck next time 

15 = 20.83% 
61 = 84.72% 
------------
104.55%


----------



## jeff (Dec 17, 2009)

penhead said:


> Hey Jeff, can you do my paycheck next time
> 
> 15 = 20.83%
> 61 = 84.72%
> ...



It's a multi-select poll. 4.55% of voters picked both options. I agree it looks funny when the result are displayed as percentages, but that's the reason.


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Have to agree*



Mr Vic said:


> Can I get a "B" mug with the logo from the "A". The shapes look like they would complement each other. :foot-in-mouth:


 
I think the logo "plaque" from A is classier.


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like maybe we should get logo A on mug B.  That appeal to you all?


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 19, 2009)

jeff said:


> Looks like maybe we should get logo A on mug B. That appeal to you all?


 
Yes!

I voted for A because I liked the logo shape better.


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mug B


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is mug B with the logo from mug A.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2009)

*Yes!Yes!Yes!*
*[*quote=jeff;948328]Here is mug B with the logo from mug A.​ 
View attachment 21320[/quote]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 23, 2009)

Mug B, Either Logo but A Logo on B mug does look better for my taste. Shucks this is starting to work out pretty well. Now I actually get something for my donations. lol
I sort of wish we could go back and do years 1,2,3,and 4 as well.


----------



## RIPPIN45 (Dec 24, 2009)

*I voted!*

I will donate the $50 for mug B.  Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all!


----------



## markgum (Dec 24, 2009)

yes, I like the the new mug b.  when do we order?? when?? is it time to order now?


----------



## gpgsm (Dec 28, 2009)

"B"


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 28, 2009)

B for me also

.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 29, 2009)

A "B" for me 2.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff

     Last year I got mug number 66 with your help, I would be willing to pay an extra 25 dollars for #66 again this year.   If I remember correctly quite a few people people wanted specific numbers also last year.  Would this be a good way for the club to make some extra money by charging a little extra for specific coffee mug numbes?  If so I would like to be first for #66

Mike


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 7, 2010)

B for me


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 7, 2010)

B is the one I like....


----------



## ldubia (Jan 16, 2010)

Mug B here.  Mug A will be a problem for sloppy drinkers like me.  ;o)


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2010)

Mather323 said:


> Jeff
> 
> Last year I got mug number 66 with your help, I would be willing to pay an extra 25 dollars for #66 again this year.   If I remember correctly quite a few people people wanted specific numbers also last year.  Would this be a good way for the club to make some extra money by charging a little extra for specific coffee mug numbes?  If so I would like to be first for #66
> 
> Mike



The mugs this year will not be numbered.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 16, 2010)

B for me!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the shape of mug A better but suspect it'd be hard to drink from. Plus being an avid coffee drinker the larger mug B would be preferable.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sticking with my Limited Edition 'mug'


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2010)

Mugs were shipped from the manufacturer today!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 21, 2010)

so .. how much am I sending?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 21, 2010)

I will go for "B"


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Jan 22, 2010)

B for me.


----------

